# How to prepare frozen, uncooked/raw meatballs?



## cmoskalik

(I posted this on an old thread, but was worried it woudn't get attention so I am posting again as a new thread).

I made a bunch of meatballs and only cooked up about 1/2 the batch once for a meal. I forgot to finish cooking/freezing the remaining meatballs before I went to bed (we were in the process of moving so were wiped!) and my husband froze the remaining meatballs, uncooked.

Should I actually leave them out and thaw them prior to cooking? We were thinking that would result in the mush, discussed earlier in the thread...our ideas were to either 1) put them in a crock pot, frozen, with sauce and just simmer them all day (but were worried about mush) or 2) pan searing them frozen to get the outside browned/firm then cooking them the rest of the way in the sauce. 

Are either of these ideas ok? Does anyone else have any other suggestions or feedback? Thanks! Im new to this forum, so am looking forward to hearing from you all!!


----------



## giginpeppep

My mom just plops them into the sauce raw and cooks all day.  My grandma says sear in oleo then put into the sauce.  Dad says bake, then put into sauce.  I would just ensure they were completely cooked prior to eating!


----------



## GB

i would either put them in the sauce raw or I would thaw them (in the fridge) and then cook them. You should not end up with mush.


----------



## cmoskalik

I'll probably cook them in the sauce b/c they are for dinner tonight and still in the freezer! hah!  probably dont' have time to thaw in fridge.


----------



## GB

The other option is to do a quick thaw in cold water. Seal them in a bag and put in water between 33 and 39 degrees. They should thaw in about a half hour.

It all depends on if you want them browned or not. If you do not mind them not being browned then just putting them in the sauce frozen will be the easiest.


----------



## cmoskalik

Here's what I did: I got a non-stick pan super hot, coated it with some EVOO slapped the balls in the pan and browned as many sides as I could. While doing this I got the crock pot out, put a jar of sauce in it and got it started on high to heat up.  I placed the browned meatballs (not finished cooking and probably still a lil frozen in the middle) in the hot pasta sauce. When it gets bubbly, I'll put it on low until dinner time.  

FYI: When I made the meatballs, I coated them in flour, so thats how they were frozen too....Thats how I cook my meatballs, I find it helps keep them from sticking to the pan (along with a super hot pan, that is)....

I'll let you all know how they come out!


----------



## GB

I bet they will come out delicious.


----------



## cmoskalik

i hope so! I really hate soggy meatballs!


----------

